# Piles suppositories ?



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello,
Is it safe to use Haemorrhoid suppositories in pregnancy (I am nearly 24 weeks) or is it better to stick to the external cream ?  I have Boots suppositories and on the packet it says to talk to your doctor before using them.  My piles are only tiny on the outside but I have been experiencing really bad intermittent spasms inside today (so bad i had to lie down to take the pressure off) and I presume the external cream won't help for this ?
I always struggle with the 'Talk to your doctor' wording with medicines.  I was prescribed Mebeverine for IBS earleir in the pregnancy, and it said the same thing on the packet, so I talked to my GP and he looked it up and said it was safe in pregnancy.  Why then would it say talk to your GP before you take this medicine if you are pregnant ?
Thanks and hoping you can help.
Bluebell x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Bluebell,

Usually the information on medicine packs is worded like that to ensure you tell your GP/prescriber that you are taking something and that they are happy for you to do so. As with all drugs the preference is to avoid using anything in pregnancy unless you absolutely have to. Quite often the packs of medicines that you can buy don't have a licence in for use in pregnancy but may have a licence if the same drug is prescribed by a doctor. Generally it's always best to check with a heathcare professional before you take something to make sure it is safe.

Anyway... you can use suppositories if needed but it depends which type. The Boots Heamorrhoid ones should be fine. If you don't get any relief then it would be worth seeing GP to perhaps get something stronger prescribed.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks Maz for the really helpful advice.

I will get in touch with my GP and discuss with him.  I am not 100% certain any way now whether it is piles or IBS spasms so I need a diagnosis first !  

Thanks so much for the speedy reply. 

All the best,
Bluebell xxxx


----------

